# Making wolf ears on a bennie help.



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 13, 2008)

So I have been thinking about it and I think it would freaking bad ass to go snowboarding with some wolf ears and possibly a tail. I tried looking online to see if I would just buy some any where but didn't have any luck, so I guess i might just have to make them.

The problem is I have no experience sowing at all, so I don't even know where to start. Any tips or help on how to construct the ears and get them on to a bennie safely would be really nice.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm, well, I'm kinda a noob to this thing, but hear me out. I've got a fursuit head in the works and the ears are made with plastic mesh, foam, and felt. I think it'd be easy enough to shape your ears outta mesh, then just sew them into the beanie.  Hot glue's also a lifesaver. ;3


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 13, 2008)

So just make like a mesh outlining then just cover it in some faux fur? That doesn't sound to hard. I also just thought of this in the shower (where all the best ideas come from!) it would be cool to make like a muzzle face warmer.

Also mt. hood (where i board at) holds a water skimming competition every year and it would be so bad ass to do that in a fur suit. But one step at a time I guess lol.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, that's the basic idea. Many fursuit tutorial sites suggest this way, so yer can't go wrong.  Based on my experiences, just touch up the edges with some foam to hold in the felt or fur and you should be fine. 

And, uh, muzzle face-warmer? That's, like, amazing. Thanks, shower. I guess you could do that balaclava-style, but, like you said: one step at a time. XD


----------

